# My Beautiful New Boy



## Xutjja (Aug 8, 2013)

Is he a plakat?


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I wouldn't say a plakat... Delta EE? I'm not sure but it's not a plakat I don't think... he is really pretty btw


----------



## Xutjja (Aug 8, 2013)

sbrit94 said:


> I wouldn't say a plakat... Delta EE? I'm not sure but it's not a plakat I don't think... he is really pretty btw


 
I Googled Delta EE and there was a photo of a betta that looks just like him physically so, I think you're right. Thank you for the information. :-D


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

No problem, happy to help!


----------



## Xutjja (Aug 8, 2013)

I finally caught him in full flare. This is also after a few days of TOPFIN Betta Bits.


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

I love EEs, I have a green one named Leroy. You're boy is beautiful.

I say a baby EE today in Petco, it was red. I passed it up because I didn't have the extra $20.  Hoping they still have him Friday.


----------



## Xutjja (Aug 8, 2013)

kjnewcome said:


> I love EEs, I have a green one named Leroy. You're boy is beautiful.
> 
> I say a baby EE today in Petco, it was red. I passed it up because I didn't have the extra $20.  Hoping they still have him Friday.


I saw your EE and he's gorgeous! I really love EEs, every time they move it's like art in motion. I could watch mine swim around his tank all day.


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

Xutjja said:


> I saw your EE and he's gorgeous! I really love EEs, every time they move it's like art in motion. I could watch mine swim around his tank all day.


Thanks! I love to watch mine too.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

I love EEs too! He's a beauty!


----------



## Xutjja (Aug 8, 2013)

He's gotten darker in the short time I've had him. He will only fully flare for my female. He'll just puff out a bit if I change my nail polish color and put my finger up to the glass. He must of somehow torn a tiny piece of his back fin on something in the tank. He's always trying to do things I wouldn't expect him to do e.g. try to get under a rock.


----------

